# Hauntforum Member of the year



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If you were to think of a really good person on this site who you think deserves Hauntforum Member of the Year. Who would it be?

I vote RoxyBlue


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

DeathTouch said:


> If you were to think of a really good person on this site who you think deserves Hauntforum Member of the Year. Who would it be?
> 
> I vote RoxyBlue


Me Too! RoxyBlue!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You guys are sweet, but considering all that ZombieF has to go through to keep this place running, he should win the title every year


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> You guys are sweet, but considering all that ZombieF has to go through to keep this place running, he should win the title every year


See she is so humble that she can't even take Hauntforum of the Year. So who else would vote for RoxyBlue?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'd vote for her


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd vote for St. Roxy!!
And then I'd eat her brains.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Roxy's got my vote too. Her comments are always so well thought out, helpful, and her advice is almost always the most logical.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Roxy Blue has my vote


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Me too for Roxy Blue!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Roxy is really awesome in my opinion but Zombie is great for all the time he takes keeping this site operational...um....I would vote for the both of them!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I vote for...ME!
We all need a third party runner


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think I'd be too biased to vote objectively.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I agree JR, I would like to vote for Me! Would Me please stand up and be recognised?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah Roxy. Me loves her. In a spooky kind of way. LOL


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Sri Sumbhajee votes for Sri Sumbhajee.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm putting a good word in here for Spooky1, Johnny Thunder, Death Touch, IMU, Hauntiholik, Ghostess, Dark Angel, Debbie5, Terrormaster, Da Weiner, Lauriebeast, and all the other folks who've been so kind to me


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

You are a very kind and thoughtful poster indeed Roxy... with a good sense of humor!

Jack's self-nomination is kind of hard to resist, though.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I'd vote for RoxyBlue, drink my Hyde potion and vote again as Dark RahneFan for RoxyBlue, jump to my demise and come back as Lich RahneFan to vote for RoxyBlue, get destroyed and become a spirit, then possess each of you one at a time to cast all your votes for RoxyBlue. Then it's up to God what happens.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(sshhhh!!!....don't bring **God** into this! We "Halloween people" are all satanists, remember!!??)

LOL.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Roxy got my vote! Of course Zombie F knows he is the master of this domain, so he is in a category all by himself. Of course you do know the Hauntforum member of the year has to do whatever Zombie F request for an entire year. Are you sure you want that honor now Roxy???? LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, nobody said anything about having to do stuff???!!!!!!:googly::jol:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, nobody said anything about having to do stuff???!!!!!!:googly::jol:


wow if she has to do stuff there goes her post count--lol
she 's got my vote


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

roxy! gets mine and not cuz everyone else is doin it shes the 1st one who popped into my head when i opened this thread


----------

